# scary stuff



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

found it on HL... What would you say if I gave you 11 reasons why the elections in 2010 will be the most important in the history of the United States ? 






1. What if I had told you in October 2008, before the last presidential election, that before Barack Obama's first 100 days in office, the federal government would be in control of both the mortgage and the banking industries? That 19 of America 's largest banks would be forced to undergo stress tests by the federal government which would determine if they were insufficiently capitalized, so they must be supervised by the government? 











Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 



2. What if I had told you that within Barack Obama's first 100 days in office the federal government would be the largest shareholder in the US Big-Three automakers: Ford, GM, and Chrysler? That the government would kick out the CEO's of these companies and appoint hand-picked executives with zero experience in the auto industry and that executive compensation would be determined, not by a Board of Directors, but by the government? 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

3. What if I had told you that Barack Obama would appoint 21 Czars, without congressional approval, accountable only to him, not to the voters, who would have control over a wide range of US policy decisions. That there would be a Stimulus Accountability Czar, an Urban Czar, a Compensation Czar, an Iran Czar, an Auto Industry Czar, a Cyber Security Czar, an Energy Czar, a Bank Bailout Czar, and more than a dozen other government bureaucrats with unchecked regulatory powers over US domestic and foreign policy. 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

4. What if I had told you that the federal deficit would be $915 billion in the first six months of the Obama presidency - with a projected annual deficit of $1.75 trillion - triple the $454.8 billion in 2008, for which the previous administration was highly criticized by Obama and his fellow Democrats. That congress would pass Obama's $3.53 trillion federal budget for fiscal 2010. That the projected deficit over the next ten years would be greater than $10 trillion. 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

5. What if I had told you that the Obama Justice Department would order FBI agents to read Miranda rights to high-value detainees captured on the battlefield and held at US military detention facilities in Afghanistan . That Obama would order the closing of the Guantanamo detention facility with no plan for the disposition of the 200-plus individuals held there. That several of the suspected terrorists at Guantanamo would be sent to live in freedom in Bermuda at the expense of the US government. That our returning US veterans would be labele d terrorists and put on a watch list. 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

6. What if I had told you that the federal government would seek powers to seize key companies whose failures could jeopardize the financial system. That a new regulatory agency would be proposed by Obama to control loans, credit cards, mortgage-backed securities, and other financial products offered to the public. 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

7. What if I had told you that Obama would travel to the Middle East, bow before the Saudi king, and repeatedly apologize for America 's past actions. That he would travel to Latin America where he would warmly greet Venezuela 's strongman Hugo Chavez and sit passively in the audience while Nicaraguan Marxist thug Daniel Ortega charged America with terrorist aggression in Central America . 

Would you have said, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

8. Okay, now what if I were to tell you that Obama wants to dismantle conservative talk radio through the imposition of a new "Fairness Doctrine." That he wants to curtail the First Amendment rights of those who may disagree with his policies via internet blogs, cable news networks, or advocacy ads. That most major network television and most newspapers will only sing his phrases like state-run media in communist countries? 

Would you say, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

9. What if I were to tell you that the Obama Justice Department is doing everything it can to limit your Second Amendment rights to keep and bear arms. That the federal government wants to reinstate the so-called assault weapons ban which would prohibit the sale of any type of firearm that requires the shooter to pull the trigger every time a round is fired.. That Obama's Attorney General wants to eliminate the sale of virtually all handguns and ammunition, which most citizens choose for self-defense. 

Would you say, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

10. What if I were to tell you that the Obama plan is to eliminate states rights guaranteed by the Tenth Amendment and give the federal government sweeping new powers over policies currently under the province of local and state governments and voted on by the people. That Obama plans to control the schools, energy production, the environment, health care, and the wealth of every US citizen. 

Would you say, "C'mon, that will never happen in America ." 

11. What if I were to tell you that the president, the courts, and the federal government have ignored the US Constitution and have seized powers which the founders of our country fought to restrict. That our last presidential election may have been our last truly free election for some time to come. That our next presidential election may look similar to the one recently held in Iran . (And maybe under review by ACORN.) 

I know, I know what you will say. That will never happen in America . 

If we don't do everything in our power to stop this madness in 2010, may God have mercy on our worthless souls. Pass this on to every freedom loving American you can. Thank you.


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice find!! People need to wake up and see this guy is wrecking our nation..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they are now!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep the people that voted for him are kicking there self in the arse now


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Nah, they don't even realize. If any of them read this they would just say, "ah that ain't true" .


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Or that we are racist


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

Ford did not take a bailout as did the other two. I do agree that government taking over the private industries. I am not an Obama supporter. Good find.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*B*UCK O*F*AMA


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They needed something in there about him crapping on our military as well. Nothing is hands off for this commie turd sucker. I hate to wish someone harm but he does need a bullet in his head. Then it would be worse with Biden though talk about a puppet. 


Listening to WJ the other morning and they were talking about two black kids beating the crap out of a white kid on the school bus. They are waiting to see what punishment they get but they weren't charged with a racially motivated hate crime which is a felony they got something lesser. Had two white kids beat up a black kid on the bus it would be all over the TV and they would be in Juvi till they could go to prison. This country is going to hell in a handbasket I've seriously started to consider moving to Puerto Rico. After my kids are in college if things aren't right I'm out of here guys. I'll be back for hunting season and that's it.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yall are right about critizing (SP) the president as being racist. The old lady works for the New York Times and she was working on an obama ad. When she mentioned his (Obama) name her supervisor pulled her to the side and told her not to say Obama because it might offend her african american co-workers. Im gonna start using the race card now.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's reverse discrimination at it's finest but have fun with that one in a court.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

It's not worth it by any means. Just wait, we as well educated citizens that contribute to our society will become complacent and allow these radicals to take everything that WE worked for. Its already to late to do anything about it we have let it get out of control.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We need some good ole fashioned civil disobedience. That sounds really funny coming from conservatives.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree w/ the above statement, Buck oFama. 


I'll say this. American Revolution. It Changed History.

American Revoltion (The Sequal) Will change the future. :rockn:

I can tell ya'll now, that you will all have to visit me on visitor days and conjugal visit days... (haha j/k) b/c I'll be in jail for shooting the Gov. Agents who come to take away anything that I own, be it my guns or my freedom of speach or any other right.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

uncle ted come save us.


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a nice little quote: 

"What luck for rulers that men do not think."

Anybody care to guess who said this? It was someone who was great at speeches and promised change to his country.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lulu500 said:


> Here is a nice little quote:
> 
> "What luck for rulers that men do not think."
> 
> Anybody care to guess who said this? It was someone who was great at speeches and promised change to his country.




I'm guessing, HITLER


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

You're guessing right! Adolf Hitler didn't show what his "change" was until after he became the Communist leader. Talk and speeches are cheap, in my opinion history has proved that numerous times, but what do I know... I'm whiteso I must be basing my opinions on my rascist beliefs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lulu500 said:


> You're guessing right! Adolf Hitler didn't show what his "change" was until after he became the Communist leader. Talk and speeches are cheap, in my opinion history has proved that numerous times, but what do I know... I'm whiteso I must be basing my opinions on my rascist beliefs.



Yep. If Obama had been white, they'd have laughed him right off the stage. They might as well have voted in Al Roker. (cp?)


----------

